
How to Go to College for Less Than $200 - mattr555
https://medium.com/@mattr555/how-to-go-to-college-for-less-than-200-47a3a0c91b73#.eqfh6ebca
======
mattr555
Yes, that really is how Notre Dame advertises dorms on their website:
[http://housing.nd.edu/undergraduate/hall-galleries/alumni-
ha...](http://housing.nd.edu/undergraduate/hall-galleries/alumni-hall/)

